# Help need on this old thing....Kelly Bars



## rlhender (Apr 29, 2013)

Can anyone tell me year and make on this ride? Paint is pretty bad, should I repaint or leave as is?   Where can I get tires to fit?

Thanks


----------



## Iverider (Apr 29, 2013)

Only two of your photos show up.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 29, 2013)

yeah, 3 of your photos went (poof!)


----------



## bricycle (Apr 29, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> yeah, 3 of your photos went (poof!)




...poof??? sounds like the noise my dog makes when he farts.....


----------



## bricycle (Apr 29, 2013)

rlhender said:


> Can anyone tell me year and make on this ride? Paint is pretty bad, should I repaint or leave as is?   Where can I get tires to fit?
> 
> Thanks




I would leave paint as is. Appears to be circa 1897 ish. love the chainwheel... never seen one like that before. If I wasn't broke, I'd make you such an offer.......


----------



## bricycle (Apr 29, 2013)

Takes singletubes... Robert Dean, Memory Lane, bicyclebones have tires at various prices/colors.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 29, 2013)

Might trade one of my "Lindy's" for it....(Charles A. Lindberg~famous pilot)


----------



## rlhender (Apr 30, 2013)

Pics are back up....


----------



## rlhender (Apr 30, 2013)

Circa 1897?? Is that it

Thanks


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 30, 2013)

*the seat is newer*

but its a $500 seat.


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 30, 2013)

..........


----------



## rlhender (Apr 30, 2013)

So the seat and bars are worth $1000 and I still don't know what kind of head badge it should have...Help please


----------



## Iverider (Apr 30, 2013)

That's pretty decent paint if it's original (for a 100+ year old bike) The nickel looks to be in decent shape too. I'd probably take the Troxel toolbox saddle off and put something more correct on there and get some tires and grips too, but that's about it. You could sell the toolbox seat and pay for the missing pieces to have a pretty durn nice bike.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 30, 2013)

That's a girls troxel toolbox saddle...I wouldn't start making plans with 5 bills just yet.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (May 1, 2013)

rlhender said:


> Circa 1897?? Is that it
> 
> Thanks




Now that I've scrutinized it a bit more, it seems a bit newer, more 1905-1910 due to the traditional fork headset hardware, also chain is not a block style, although that could have been added. Wheels are steel clad, items that came about closer to mid-teens.


----------



## rlhender (May 1, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> That's pretty decent paint if it's original (for a 100+ year old bike) The nickel looks to be in decent shape too. I'd probably take the Troxel toolbox saddle off and put something more correct on there and get some tires and grips too, but that's about it. You could sell the toolbox seat and pay for the missing pieces to have a pretty durn nice bike.




Can you help with a picture of a correct seat? also any idea what kind of bike it is?

Thanks


----------



## bricycle (May 1, 2013)

seat examples:


----------



## bikewhorder (May 1, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> That's a girls troxel toolbox saddle...I wouldn't start making plans with 5 bills just yet.
> Chris




Ha Ha, yeah and those bars only mustered like $200 @ copake, I probably should of bid but I was paranoid that I was missing something that everyone else knew.  Buyers remorse is usually worse than non buyers remorse.  Nice bike though no shame in repainting it if that's what your into.  I have no idea what it is.  -Chris


----------



## bobcycles (May 1, 2013)

*bike*

Be realistic about the saddle, it's the womens version, not mens.  Value of the saddle is hit substantially with that, unfortunately.


----------



## bricycle (May 1, 2013)

I'd trade ya saddles for a nice appropriate one. Also bars for appropriate ones with wood/leather grips.


----------



## rlhender (May 1, 2013)

bobcycles said:


> Be realistic about the saddle, it's the womens version, not mens.  Value of the saddle is hit substantially with that, unfortunately.




Bob

Did someone say that it was a mens seat?  

Rick


----------



## bricycle (May 1, 2013)

rlhender said:


> Bob
> 
> Did someone say that it was a mens seat?
> 
> Rick




...yea, by saying it was worth $5 bills.


----------



## rlhender (May 1, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ...yea, by saying it was worth $5 bills.





Oh I see...... I guess I will list it on Ebay and see what it is really worth


----------



## hoofhearted (May 1, 2013)

*Fauber chainring*

THE CHAINRING ON YOUR BICYCLE is a Fauber ... Mr. Fauber is credited with the invention of the one-piece 
crank.

FAUBER DRIVE hardware is a very good thing ... the cups thread in to the bottom bracket .. high-quality stuff.

WHEN ORVILLE and Wilbur Wright were producing their bicycles .. late 1890's thru 1901 -1902 ... the use of 
Fauber front gear and bearings was a hallmark of the quality they put into both the St. Clair AND the Van Cleve 
bicycles that they produced.  Interestingly enuff .. the brothers used the Fauber Fancy (3 small circles with 3 larger 
circles) on all of their boy's bicycles .. and used the Fauber Star on their girl's bicycles.  Fauber chainrings were NOT 
gender specific.  Strange but true .. the Fauber Star could be had in 20 Teeth thru 32 Teeth.

THIS WRITER HAS been collecting exotic badges .. chainrings .. and forks since 1982.  I scored my first two Fauber 
Star rings within one hour of each other at MLC Spring Meet 2011.  One Star ring is 26T the other 28T. Up unto 
that time i had NEVER seen a Fauber Star ring .. except in illustrations AND at the Air Force Museum in Riverside, Oh.
The AF Museum has the only girl's, Wright Brother's bicycle (a Van Cleve) known in the civilized world .. AND it sports 
the Fauber Star ring.

Your bicycle is beautiful to behold.

..............  patric cafaro


----------



## rlhender (May 1, 2013)

Here is another picture that may help determine the make of the frame...
the serial number is 6106 stamped on BB

Thanks


----------



## Larmo63 (May 1, 2013)

I think it's a bad ass bike!!! I'd also love the bars for my Racycle build.....

I'd restore it. It has an interesting frame and fancy fork top. I wonder

if that top of the fork was originally nickel? A Silver King ladie's bike 

somewhere out there wants it's seat back..........


----------



## rlhender (May 1, 2013)

May go with this look... I picked up a 28" Western Flyer today that had a great set of tires for this bike. Also picked up another style Fauber crank set.


----------



## Iverider (May 1, 2013)

That style fauber ring was commonly used on crown bicycles made by great western mfg.


----------



## Iverider (May 1, 2013)

Great finds by the way. Further south things are not so plentiful.


----------



## rlhender (May 3, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> Great finds by the way. Further south things are not so plentiful.




Thanks for the info

Rick


----------



## bricycle (May 3, 2013)

rlhender said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> Rick




The first pic in post 27 looks sweet!!!


----------



## Iverider (May 4, 2013)

Just saw a similar chainring in this illustration.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?41303-1898-Mead

Don't know what other cues would lead to actual identification of a Mead, but that might be a start.

New saddle looks much better!


----------



## rlhender (Jun 12, 2013)

Here are a few pics of the progress...Black paint and some plate added to the fork, hope to have all of the plated parts back next week


----------



## rlhender (Jun 12, 2013)

Still looking for a make on this bike

Thanks


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 12, 2013)

Great bike wow


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 12, 2013)

Sure is purdy...............!


----------



## rlhender (Jun 16, 2013)

Anyone know what kind of badge would have been on this frame? I do not see where any holes were in frame so i must have been a glue on?

Rick


----------



## bricycle (Jun 16, 2013)

Rick, that thing is SWEET!


----------



## rlhender (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks..

The rest of parts should be done this week and I need to get a badge

Rick


----------



## rlhender (Dec 18, 2013)

Here are a few pics of some progress on the bike, all parts have been stripped and polished ready for chrome


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 18, 2013)

All plated parts should be nickel..........


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 18, 2013)

rlhender said:


> Here are a few pics of some progress on the bike, all parts have been stripped and polished ready for chrome




Fauber crankset.


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 18, 2013)

Very nice! Are you still looking for the manufacturer of this bike?


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 19, 2013)

The Fauber star chainring was very prized and used on several high end bikes...plus offered as a premium option on many bikes  




Here are a few bikes from 1899 with the same frame geometry.  All of these bikes have the same loop behind the seat, the expander seat post and the Fauber star chainring.

















The last two same frame as yours...upgrades were offered.


----------



## rlhender (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for the pics...This frame shows no sign of headbadge holes, would it have been a stick on? Also the polisher lost my sprocket bolts if anyone has a set I would be intersted in buying them.

Thanks


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 19, 2013)

You may want to just source out some stainless steel fasteners at the hardware store.


----------



## rlhender (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks, I think I found them. 

Rick


----------

